# Tracing coax cable



## Iowaboy (Aug 16, 2011)

I purchased a home that was wired for cable tv when built new. The previous owner had satellite tv installed. I would like to install an antennae on my roof and run coax cable from antennae into house and hook up to existing cable that was installed when house was built. Problem: There are 5 wires running up to second floor and I have only three cable outlets installed. Is there a way I can trace out the lines to see which wire serves each room?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

hook the antenna to one cable at a time until you find the one that activates the room where the TV is. Lable the cable.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Do all the coax terminate in the same area?
You will need an ohm meter to do the tracing.
Make a _shorted_ plug. Take a piece of coax with a factory end and cut it about 3" long. Strip the insulation so the braided wire is exposed, fold it back, and then strip the center wire. Connect the center wire to the braided wire. Screw this onto one existing coax outlet in the house. Go to the termination area and using a ohm meter, measure from the center wire to the shell. One of the 5 wires should read 0 ohms.
Repeat for the other locations.
For wires that don't have a female connector, you will need a male to male adapter to use the shorting plug.
Since you have 5 cables and three outlets, you most likely have one coming in from the satellite and one from an old antenna.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...e+tester&fr=att-portal&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8


----------

